# Picking landscape lights



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Not sure if it's any cheaper but Snoc has a pretty big selection of landscape lighting. Well-made too.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Not sure if it's any cheaper but Snoc has a pretty big selection of landscape lighting. Well-made too.


WTF is Snoc? Got a link?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

erics37 said:


> WTF is Snoc? Got a link?


Http://www.snoc.net

Their lights are made in Canada too. I would be surprised if they aren't available stateside.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

erics37 said:


> WTF is Snoc? Got a link?


http://www.snocinc.com/?___store=english&___from_store=francais

Malibu is what we have.
http://malibu.brinkmann.net/products.aspx


----------



## KarlGrath (Jul 10, 2014)

You should contact the professionals at... to help you with this project. They specialize in lighting like this for a very reasonable price and they're very easy to work with.


----------

